# Cat tracking!



## robert@fm (Dec 24, 2015)

http://iknowwhereyourcatlives.com/


----------



## robert@fm (Nov 17, 2018)

When I visited that link just now, coincidentally (given the joke I recently posted) the random location it showed me was in St. Petersburg!  (Running through it is the Leningrad Oblast, a road; is it so called because motorists who find out they have to go that way say "oh, blast"?)

I have a few times looked at Southampton, trying to spot Bonnie or Macavity; no luck, although I did find a very beautiful tortoiseshell. Maybe @Northerner, who knows where he used to live when he was there, would have better luck?


----------



## WHT (Nov 17, 2018)

?????????????????????????? ROFWL!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Nov 17, 2018)

I got Milan


----------



## WHT (Nov 17, 2018)

https://iknowwhereyourcatlives.com/cat/e5b4563b24


----------



## robert@fm (Nov 17, 2018)

Annoyingly, I couldn't find that tortie again either, but I have found what appears to be the world's largest shopping bag:

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@50.9363607,-1.3563528,271m/data=!3m1!1e3?hl=en 

(note to DUK IT people; perhaps add Google Maps to the Media Embed options for this forum?)

Annoyingly, somewhere in or around Southampton is the world's largest 2D fluorescent tube, but I can't find that again either.


----------

